# Going from cargo van to a trailer set up



## BuildHuts (Jun 12, 2012)

I've finally got the boss convinced I've outgrown the '02 express. It looks like I'll be moving to a new trailer around 6'x12' interior dimension. I remember seeing some good pics/threads of some set ups on here and can't find them in the search feature. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Also, if given the option, would you go with the v-nose or flat? Thanks!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

here you go http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/job-site-trailers-show-off-your-set-ups-48819/


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I've got the vnose, but go with the higher interior height.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

flat nose, high hight, dual axle, white.


----------



## Buckeye Don (Apr 29, 2011)

I was at the dealer a month ago to get a 6x12 and and found they had a 7x12 with a v nose. So now its only a ft wider and still get 14 ft to the v nose.
I love that extra ft of room without making the trailer longer.
Just another option. Good luck.


----------



## BuildHuts (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm leaning towards the flat. If I got the V nose, I can only get 12' boards in at the deepest point in the V. The flat is 12' all the way across. I will not get anything I have to bend over to walk in. I've done that enough in the van. 

I can't remember ever seeing a 12x6 with this, but have you guys ever seen that size with the wheels not sticking outside the trailer walls? In other words, no fenders.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I see your pic is single axle. Most singles I've seen are 3500lb. Doesn't take long to reach that. I suggest dual


----------



## BuildHuts (Jun 12, 2012)

That's not very much at all. I'll have to keep that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd get a 14' vnose tandem personally.

The v is like free space. The trailer is not longer, it cut through the wind better as well


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

BuildHuts said:


> Thanks guys. I'm leaning towards the flat. If I got the V nose, I can only get 12' boards in at the deepest point in the V. The flat is 12' all the way across.


wouldn't a 12' v nose be 12' all the way across and then 14ish in the nose? The v isn't figured into the overall length is it?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> I see your pic is single axle. Most singles I've seen are 3500lb. Doesn't take long to reach that. I suggest dual


X2, wont take long to overload it. Also the dual axle will be better handling if you ever have bearing or tire issues. Single axles are noted for severe sway and flopping over if a tire blows out.


----------



## Buckeye Don (Apr 29, 2011)

mbryan said:


> wouldn't a 12' v nose be 12' all the way across and then 14ish in the nose? The v isn't figured into the overall length is it?


A 12' v nose is 14' to the front of the nose.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Agree on the axle. If you go single get a 6k axle with brakes. I would go V I guess. Free space.


----------



## BuildHuts (Jun 12, 2012)

Buckeye Don said:


> A 12' v nose is 14' to the front of the nose.


It is 12' at the longest point.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

BuildHuts said:


> It is 12' at the longest point.


Than wouldn't that be a 10' trailer?


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

BuildHuts said:


> I can't remember ever seeing a 12x6 with this, but have you guys ever seen that size with the wheels not sticking outside the trailer walls? In other words, no fenders.


Sometimes y

I suppose you could pay for a custom axle that way, but I've never seen one. The only time there are no fenders is when you get to 8' wide.

I second the advice on dual axles too, even on something as small as a 6 x 12. You'll hit 3500lbs in no time!


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

BuildHuts said:


> It is 12' at the longest point.


I don't think that's correct


----------



## BuildHuts (Jun 12, 2012)

JT Wood said:


> I don't think that's correct


I'm just relaying what my tape measure said.


----------



## BuildHuts (Jun 12, 2012)

svronthmve said:


> Sometimes y
> 
> I suppose you could pay for a custom axle that way, but I've never seen one. The only time there are no fenders is when you get to 8' wide.
> 
> I second the advice on dual axles too, even on something as small as a 6 x 12. You'll hit 3500lbs in no time!



My driveway is very narrow where I'll be parking it. I'd rather have them tucked in like the 8' I drive and build my shelves around the inside wheel wells.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been kicking the v-nose idea around too. I also decided to go to a 12' instead of a 14' because of the length of my truck. I'm afraid it'll be a while before I get to building one though.....:sad:. Especially with the truck project underway.....http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/contractor-body-build-my-54-chevy-1-1-2-ton-97387/


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

BuildHuts said:


> My driveway is very narrow where I'll be parking it. I'd rather have them tucked in like the 8' I drive and build my shelves around the inside wheel wells.


If you can even get someone to build one like that, be ready to have your boss shell out some big bucks!

It may just be cheaper to have the driveway widened! :laughing:


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

A someone who has never used a trailer to haul tools I'd have to say that a 7x12 would have much more space than a 7x10 v nose.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

BuildHuts said:


> I'm just relaying what my tape measure said.


I think that would typically be sold as a 6x10 then



I have a 7x14 v nose, And it is very close to 16' down the center, the 7x14 flat nose is 14' down the center.

The point is, typically from my experience a v nose is a very small cost increase from the flat nose of the same length. Like a few hundred dollars. IIRC

The trailer is the exact same overall length, I would expect the frame is the same as well.

You just get the benefit of having the v section built over the hitch.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a Haulmark 6x10 with a v-nose. 10 footer is actually 13 in the nose. I have a single 3500# axle and the trailer clocks in just under 4000#. I do sometimes consider slinding a nother torsion axle under it to double up my load. ALOT of my trips are 300+ miles, it sails smooth down the road....My tires are Load range D= 2200 # rated each. It works for now...I may have an upgrade in the future...one day.-Tom


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a 6x10 flat with a 3500# axle with brakes. The brakes are helpful since I know I am close to max weight. I just ordered a dual axle 6x14 vnose which should give me 16' to the v. 

Like the other guy I have a narrow drive that I have to park in and I can get the 6' into most driveways around here with no problem so that's why I didn't go bigger.

Good luck but I would not get a single axle unless you upgrade it.


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> I've got the vnose, but go with the higher interior height.


I second that!! if nothing else go with head room.

I have a 7.5 x 18 ft. and love it.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> I have a Haulmark 6x10 with a v-nose. 10 footer is actually 13 in the nose. I have a single 3500# axle and the trailer clocks in just under 4000#.


I have a Haulmark 6x10, no v-nose, and my interior is 10'5"


----------

